# White-ing horse's tail.



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I know i haven't been here for a long time so here is a little update along with a question :wink: I made it to state fair for EP and WP so currently im getting ready for that. Roman and I are doing very well, we have mastered our WP lope and our lead changes. We are expected to win our counties fair's grand championships in pleasure. But we will see how that turns out. The baby that i had that we thought had HYPP turns out to have an internal parasite that cannot be identified. So we hit him with a bunch of strong wormer and now lives outside on grass and his strength is building and so is his weight.

Anywayyysss. My question is, would bleaching a horse's tail help get rid of the yellow-ness? I'v done it before and it seemed to help with my old mare who had a all white tail, but im not sure if its damaging. I know not to get bleach on his dock, im just wondering if this really works or not.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I would think that it would damage and dry it quite a bit. Also, I have seen bleach actually yellow things. 

I use whitening shampoo on Dez' whites and they come out brilliant!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I use whiteing shampoo and whatnot, its just i need to get all the yellow from his tail out, and its seems to not be working. Hmmm...idk.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've used the bleach, it turns it yellow. I take the tail and shove it into the bottle of whitening shampoo so that it is just oozing purple and then I scrub it in, tie it in a knot and leave it for 5 minutes and then I rinse it and do it again 2 more times. You can always buy that white touch up spray and put that in there for show, but spray pepe afterwards to make it shine....

A friend of mine uses that stuff you can buy at the beauty salon stores that they use to strip the color out before dying it. Another friend uses hydrogen peroxide although I've never tried it...

PS - I'm glad the baby is going to be ok.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I live off the purple shampoo. I used to have 4 greys and it seemed like i needed a new bottle every week =X I have never left it in for 5 minutes tho. I will try that.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Delete, welcome back! 
I don't think bleaching is a good idea, but that whitening shampoo should do the trick. I agree, maybe leave it in a bit longer?  Glad you're doing well.


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

personally i wouldnt bleach it but a few good things to use for white tails is sard wonder soap is wonderful, talcum powder also works and is good on white socks and last but not least is just basic shaving cream it works awesomely!!!!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i dont have anything extra to add other than welcome back  its good to hear you are doing well  glad baby is well too


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Glad to hear about the baby! Has he started to pop up in height yet?


----------



## GallopingGrape (Jul 11, 2008)

ORVUS is awesome for whitening tails.. also Tide with Color Safe bleach works wonders! So far no damage to my geldings tail!!


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

ok here is my secret shhh dont tell anyone ha ha jk a very cheap more effective method instead of using expensive whitening shampoos use WISK laundry detergent. i have a paint gelding with sensitive skin and never had a problem i actually used wisk on one leg and whitening shampoo on the other and wisk worked better just make sure you rinse it all out and i used it on my friends horse with a yellowish brown tail that was supose to be white and it came out white as white can be!!! also the more you keep up with the white the easier it is to get the stains out but its those pesty white areas that love muck dirt and anything else dirty!!


----------



## kljumper14 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've seen bleach turn the tail yellow before. It also will make parts of the tail fall out, which is not desirable.


----------



## steph (Aug 27, 2008)

WISK...GENIUS!!!!!!!!! One question though....powdered or liquid? And then do you put it in a bucket and sponge it on or just put the concentrated stuff directly on the white parts?

PS found a home for Scout, and now I'm looking at a pretty gray that will need some intensive beautify-ing


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

I use it right out of the bottle...just be careful that you rinse it all out usually i will wash the white parts first then the rest of the body and then rinse everything to give it a couple minutes to work but it works awsome!!! trust me you will be shocked!!! o almost forgot i use the liquid stuff!!  when your doing the tail dont be affraid to use alot you want to make it really soapy just be prepared to be rinsing for a while ha haha and good luck!


----------



## willowviewfarm (Jun 14, 2009)

*New to list- wanted to share tail white info*

I am new to the list. Was reading the thread re: how to get a white tail white again. I was recently told about the use of CLR (Calcium/Lime/Rust cleaner). I used it tonight on my palo mare's tail and it worked miracles. The dingy yellow is GONE completely. Of course, have to wear gloves, do not get it on the tail bone and must hold the tail stationary so it doesn't get slung onto the horse's skin anywhere. 
I just lathered it up good for 2-3 minutes, rinsed well, washed with whitening shampoo and then conditioned it well. The tail looks awesome!
Good luck
Deddie


----------

